# WWE SmackDown Ongoing Spoilers 9/30/11



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Doesn't start for another half hour or until they can give enough free tickets away to fill half the arena.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

be patient.. get off the forums and go do your homework...


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

Good grief you ask this question almost every single fucking week, give it a rest.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Will be interesting to see what happens. RATINGS is in the house and Orton wasn't anywhere to be seen on RAW. Plus the stuff with Christian and Rhodes and their new alliance with Ziggler and Otunga is something I'm very curious about and I'm wondering whether it'll get addressed on Smackdown.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

You ask this queation every single week. Just go away troll.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> Will be interesting to see what happens. RATINGS is in the house and Orton wasn't anywhere to be seen on RAW. Plus the stuff with Christian and Rhodes and their new alliance with Ziggler and Otunga is something I'm very curious about and I'm wondering whether it'll get addressed on Smackdown.


Otunga should be there tonight if they want to continue storylines. So should Ziggler.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

I bet he still asks this question, when its in Liverpool.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Well sorry if u guys think this is a troll thread, but usually the spoilers of the show are out around this time.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Nimbus said:


> Well sorry if u guys think this is a troll thread, but usually the spoilers of the show are out around this time.


It depends on the timezone of the taping if it's a west coast taping it'd be 3 hours later than an east coast taping


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Serious question where is being taped tonight?


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

R.K.O Peep said:


> Serious question where is being taped tonight?


St. Louis, Missouri.


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

*Daniel Bryan loses*
*The two Sin Caras face off*
*Cody Rhodes cuts a promo*
*Sheamus defeats some jobber*
*Mark Henry beats down Orton to end the show*

There you go.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

R.K.O Peep said:


> Serious question where is being taped tonight?


St. Louis, Missouri. So central time I believe.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Nimbus said:


> Well sorry if u guys think this is a troll thread, but usually the spoilers of the show are out around this time.


No they aren't :lmao stop trolling now. They're usually out IN FULL around 4-5 AM GMT (That's UK/Ireland/Lisbon time my friend).


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Stop asking this every single week. You blatantly title this thread to mislead and troll people into thinking you've already posted the spoilers up.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Beelzebubs said:


> St. Louis, Missouri. So central time I believe.


Cool thanks mate I am going to bed in that case


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

You are such a god damn jobber, Nimbus.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Smackdown's attendance is again noteworthy. I don't know if free tickets via twitter is hilarious or just pathetic. Maybe both. 

FREE TIX: First person to make it to Hotshots S. County and ask for Sammie behind the bar gets a pair of tix to tonights WWE Smackdown. Go!

1 hour ago

Source: http://twitter.com/#!/InsideSTL


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

And loads of tarped seats in St. Louis. The photo won't work. I'll look for another one. 

Try this link http://lockerz.com/s/142553612


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Big *FAIL* for Smackdown, if its a low-attendance again.


----------



## MRRSNTNO (Feb 19, 2009)

Another reason to kill off SmackDown. Have one SuperShow and make it 3 hours. Done and done.


----------



## Venge™ (Aug 30, 2007)

It's in Orton's hometown too, isn't it?


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Venge™ said:


> It's in Orton's hometown too, isn't it?


Yes. Honestly, if they can't sell tickets there, I'm not sure where they will be able to sell Smackdown tickets. It has to move days and go live.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Well........ at least one positive can be taken, it draws more than NXT on TV.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Dark match spoilers:

Dark Match

Leo Kruger beat Johnny Curtis. Kruger won with a roll up while grabbing a handful of tights. He also cut a heel promo before the match.

Source: Wrestle Newz


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

WTF is Leo Kruger? some half-inbred relation to Freddy Kruger?


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

JakeC_91 said:


> WTF is Leo Kruger? some half-inbred relation to Freddy Kruger?


The most pouty man in FCW.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

More on Smackdown attendance.

The entire top level of the building is tarped off, as is a good portion of the hard camera side.

Source: Pro Wrestling Net


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

CaptainObvious said:


> More on Smackdown attendance.
> 
> The entire top level of the building is tarped off, as is a good portion of the hard camera side.
> 
> Source: Pro Wrestling Net


Kind of funny that this started happening 2 weeks after Orton got the belt back. If things don't pick up in a month then SD is fucked.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Some Superstars spoilers.

- Daniel Bryan vs Trent Barretta – Bryan wins, Trent took one nasty move to his neck.

- Bryan Thomas from St Louis vs Brodus Clay – Brodus wins


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Vic_J said:


> Kind of funny that this started happening 2 weeks after Orton got the belt back. If things don't pick up in a month then SD is fucked.


Orton isn't champion now though.


----------



## CeNation_ (Aug 13, 2011)

SD needs more star-power.

Y2J must come back to the blue brand.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

Keezers said:


> Some Superstars spoilers.
> 
> - Daniel Bryan vs Trent Barretta – Bryan wins, Trent took one nasty move to his neck.
> 
> - Bryan Thomas from St Louis vs Brodus Clay – Brodus wins


Trent's a heel now? It'll be a good match anyway.


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

So Dragon wrestles in Superstars . I hope he has a promo on SD! so he can build on his losing streak angle.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

I wonder if the move that Trent took from Bryan is the Dragon Suplex. I would mark lol


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

antoniomare007 said:


> So Dragon wrestles in Superstars . I hope he has a promo on SD! so he can build on his losing streak angle.


Losing streak angle = whatever happens on Superstars is non-canon? He's beaten Slater and now Barreta in the midst of his "losing streak".


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

- Booker T stars interviewing Mark Henry to start Smackdown 

- Mark Henry vs Khali – Mark Henry wins. Mark Henry takes bodyslams onto a chair to hurt Khali’s ankle/leg 

Source: Gerweck in St. Louis


----------



## Chajukin (Oct 27, 2010)

* The show opens with *Booker T* interviewing World Heavyweight Champion *Mark Henry*

* Heavyweight Champion *Mark Henry* b. *The Great Khali* and attacks him after the match, using a chair.

Source: Wrestlenewsworld ​


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

at Bryan being stuck on Superstars on a brand that's already pretty thin.

Henry is awesome.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

:lmao rematch from Monday Night Raw to be the opening match?


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Evan Bourne vs Jack Swagger – Swagger wins with ankle lock 

Source: Gerweck Net in St. Louis


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Looking like Swagger/Ziggler vs Bourne/Kofi is coming. They could be pulling a Miz with Ziggler if he gets a tag belt too.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

The whole Jinder Mahal/Great Khali storyline was pointless, it didn't elevate either one of them, oh and *spoiler* Jinder is now on NXT for some reason.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Keezers said:


> The whole Jinder Mahal/Great Khali storyline was pointless, it didn't elevate either one of them, oh and *spoiler* Jinder is now on NXT for some reason.


They completely ruined that storyline. And why flip Khali face if you are going to kayfabe injure him and have him out for a few months?


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

More on Bourne/Swagger

Jack Swagger (w/Dolph Ziggler, Vickie Guerrero) beat Evan Bourne (w/Kofi Kingston). Swagger won after Vickie pushed Bourne off the top rope. Swagger followed up with the ankle lock and got the win.

Source: Ringside News


----------



## Chajukin (Oct 27, 2010)

* Jack Swagger w/Vickie Guerrero & WWE United States Champion Dolph Ziggler b. Evan Bourne w/Kofi Kingston


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Chajukin said:


> * Jack Swagger w/Vickie Guerrero & WWE United States Champion Dolph Ziggler b. Evan Bourne w/Kofi Kingston


...Teddy Long?


----------



## Chajukin (Oct 27, 2010)

I'd assume so. 

They did report it as Jack Swagger d. Bourne but then it changed after I refreshed like 5 minutes later.

I'd assume Teddy Long was out.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Sin Cara beat Heath Slater. Sin Cara won with the Swanton Bomb. Post match, the other Sin Cara appeared on the Tron and cut a promo in Spanish. He took his mask off to reveal a new black mask and black outfit. He said this Sunday we will find out who is supposed to be Sin Cara.

Source: Ringside News


----------



## SkyTeam (May 7, 2011)

Booker T started off the show by interviewing Mark Henry, who said he was going to end Randy Orton's career. Henry said Orton isn't going to beat him just like Great Khali won't beat him tonight.

1. Mark Henry beat The Great Khali. Henry won with the World's Strongest Slam. Henry attacked Khali after the match with a chair. He put Khali's foot inside the chair and smashed it like he did with Kane and Big Show.

2. Jack Swagger (w/Dolph Ziggler, Vickie Guerrero) beat Evan Bourne (w/Kofi Kingston). Swagger won after Vickie pushed Bourne off the top rope. Swagger followed up with the ankle lock and got the win. 

 3. Sin Cara beat Heath Slater. Sin Cara won with the Swanton Bomb. Post match, the other Sin Cara appeared on the Tron and cut a promo in Spanish. He took his mask off to reveal a new black mask and black outfit. He said this Sunday we will find out who is supposed to be Sin Cara. 


Credits: prowrestling


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

starship.paint said:


> Losing streak angle = whatever happens on Superstars is non-canon? He's beaten Slater and now Barreta in the midst of his "losing streak".


I know that but Superstars is like an alternate (WWE) universe, specially because most of the people who watch SD! don't watch Superstars.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Since Ziggler is there, hopefully we get more on the Ziggler/Rhodes/Christian alliance.


----------



## Chajukin (Oct 27, 2010)

SkyTeam said:


> 3. Sin Cara beat Heath Slater. Sin Cara won with the Swanton Bomb. Post match, the other Sin Cara appeared on the Tron and cut a promo in Spanish. He took his mask off to reveal a new black mask and black outfit. He said this Sunday we will find out who is supposed to be Sin Cara.
> 
> 
> Credits: prowrestling


F*CK YEAH! 

HIAC is going to shape up to be good.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

CaptainObvious said:


> Sin Cara beat Heath Slater. Sin Cara won with the Swanton Bomb. Post match, the other Sin Cara appeared on the Tron and cut a promo in Spanish. *He took his mask off to reveal a new black mask and black outfit*. He said this Sunday we will find out who is supposed to be Sin Cara.
> 
> Source: Ringside News


----------



## Chajukin (Oct 27, 2010)

Nice photo of Real Sin Cara in black


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Sin Cara/Sin Cara could be pretty cool.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Backstage, John Laurinaitis talked with the group of wrestlers who plan on suing. They all agreed to take action against Triple H this Monday.

Kelly Kelly beat Natalya (w/Beth Phoenix). Kelly Kelly won with a roll up. 
After the match, Beth hit the Glam Slam on Kelly Kelly. Natalya put her in a submission maneuver as Beth cut a promo.

Source: Ringside News


----------



## Chajukin (Oct 27, 2010)

Backstage, John Laurinaitis talked with the group of wrestlers who plan on suing. They all agreed to take action against Triple H this Monday.

4. Kelly Kelly beat Natalya (w/Beth Phoenix). Kelly Kelly won with a roll up.
After the match, Beth hit the Glam Slam on Kelly Kelly. Natalya put her in a submission maneuver as Beth cut a promo.


----------



## Saxihype (Sep 23, 2011)

SkyTeam said:


> Booker T started off the show by interviewing Mark Henry, who said he was going to end Randy Orton's career. Henry said Orton isn't going to beat him just like Great Khali won't beat him tonight.
> 
> 1. Mark Henry beat The Great Khali. Henry won with the World's Strongest Slam. Henry attacked Khali after the match with a chair. He put Khali's foot inside the chair and smashed it like he did with Kane and Big Show.
> 
> ...


Swanton bomb- Hunico right? Taking on a HEEL Heath Slater? WTH. So the real Sin Cara cut a spanish promo? Subtitles??

Not that I care but wouldn't that confuse the Lil' Jimmies- wouldn't they think the guy in black is the bad one? Is it too much to ask to have Mistico in his white attire 

Confusion confusion....

Anyway, I still dont Beth is winning. Prove me wrong WWE.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

I assume the group of wrestlers are Christian, Ziggler and Rhodes with Otunga in tow?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Chajukin said:


> Backstage, John Laurinaitis talked with the group of wrestlers who plan on suing. They all agreed to take action against Triple H this Monday.
> 
> 4. Kelly Kelly beat Natalya (w/Beth Phoenix). Kelly Kelly won with a roll up.
> After the match, *Beth hit the Glam Slam on Kelly Kelly. Natalya put her in a submission maneuver* as Beth cut a promo.


Girl needs to be taught a lesson about doing too many roll up pins.


----------



## SkyTeam (May 7, 2011)

According to some internet sources, it was hunico with a black outfit and different designs, not just a black Sin Cara.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Chajukin said:


> 4. Kelly Kelly beat Natalya (w/Beth Phoenix). Kelly Kelly won with a roll up.
> After the match, Beth hit the Glam Slam on Kelly Kelly. Natalya put her in a submission maneuver as Beth cut a promo.


*SMFH*

I bet Evil Sin Cara's outfit looks awesome.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Beth cutting a promo while Nattie has Kelly in a sharpshooter? Why oh why? We won't be able to hear Beth because Kelly will be screaming like she's getting her legs & arms cut off with a saw.

Anyways, my question is why is RAW the Super-Show and SmackDown not? I'd assume SmackDown needs it more than RAW.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> I assume the group of wrestlers are Christian, Ziggler and Rhodes with Otunga in tow?


I think so. My guess is that they officially announce their stable. As if we didn't already know it.


----------



## Saxihype (Sep 23, 2011)

SkyTeam said:


> According to some internet sources, it was hunico with a black outfit and different designs, not just a black Sin Cara.


Now that makes a lot more sense.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> I think so. My guess is that they officially announce their stable. As if we didn't already know it.


Even so, makes me happy. The variation is huge. The veteran in Christian, the arrogant perfectionist in Ziggler and the loner in Rhodes. That and Otunga as their personal lawyer. It's one of those stables imo which shouldn't work but will because of a common goal. I wouldn't be surprised to hear the words 'you're fired' though on RAW.


----------



## CeNation_ (Aug 13, 2011)

Kelly Kelly won with a roll up.

Again? :lmao


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Cody Rhodes cut a promo about Randy Orton's actions from last week and how WWE took no action. He was not happy about defending his title against Sheamus tonight.

5. Sheamus beat Cody Rhodes via disqualification. Christian came in and jumped Sheamus for the DQ. After the match, Christian hit the Killswitch on Sheamus.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Double post spoiler.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

This thread isn't the same without Pyro being all emo about Wade Barrett.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> I wouldn't be surprised to hear the words 'you're fired' though on RAW.


Perhaps but that's a lot of heels to fire. Miz/R-Truth could be replaced by Smackdown heels. There's not a lot of people who can replace them.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> After the match, Christian hit the Killswitch on Sheamus.


Which means Sheamus is winning at HIAC.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Cant wait to see this stable form on Raw. Hope WWE does not f*ck this up like they do many things.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

CaptainObvious said:


> Which means Sheamus is winning at HIAC.


Beat me to it, but, you damn right.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

- Was their a problem with having Henry injure Khali on RAW ?
- Looks like they're setting up a tag title match, should be really good.
- Hunico revealing a new attire is cool.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

notorious_187 said:


> This thread isn't the same without Pyro being all emo about Wade Barrett.


Wade Barret is in the show?


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

My prediction for main event: Mark Henry and Sheamus interferes in Orton vs Christian match which leads to Teddy Long coming out announcing a tag team match.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Zack Ryder beat JTG. Ryder won with the Rough Ryder. 

Backstage, Triple H confronted John Laurinaitis about the meeting he had with the disgruntled superstars. Laurinaitis said he was loyal to Triple H.

Source: Ringside News


----------



## Y² (Jan 3, 2007)

Here's hoping we get another name out of Hunico after he loses at HiaC.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Ryder.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> Zack Ryder beat JTG. Ryder won with the Rough Ryder.
> 
> *Backstage, Triple H confronted John Laurinaitis about the meeting he had with the disgruntled superstars. Laurinaitis said he was loyal to Triple H.
> *
> Source: Ringside News


Has a chance to be a great stable.


----------



## petschfaycee (Sep 28, 2011)

notorious_187 said:


> This thread isn't the same without Pyro being all emo about Wade Barrett.


He should feud with Justin Gabriel. Just Sayin'....:lmao


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Xile44 said:


> Has a chance to be a great stable.


If booked right, Ziggler/Christian/Rhodes/Otunga/Vickie could do great things. Kind of like when Nexus invaded. And I like that it still seems seperate from what Nash, R-Truth, and The Miz are doing.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> If booked right, Ziggler/Christian/Rhodes/Otunga/Vickie could do great things. Kind of like when Nexus invaded. *And I like that it still seems seperate from what Nash, R-Truth, and The Miz are doing*.


Which is great booking from WWE, especially if they have them eventually team up because it'd make for a great segment on RAW or PPV (Vengeance?) 
Agreed on the potential of the stable. It could be great for everyone involved and the best thing is they all seem to have their own character but they mesh well. Maybe it's the mic skills who knows but to me, this stable although random seems to work.


----------



## hm_pufnstuf (Sep 28, 2011)

petschfaycee said:


> He should feud with Justin Gabriel. Just Sayin'....:lmao


Well I could see that being positive.


----------



## petschfaycee (Sep 28, 2011)

hm_pufnstuf said:


> Well I could see that being positive.


I know right? They feuded a bit back in FCW and I'd like to see more of that. Honestly, I thought they were going to after that Battle Royal for the WHC after Gabriel tossed him from the ring. Woulda been a perfect time to start it. They put on good matches together!


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Chicago Warrior said:


> Wade Barret is in the show?


That's the sad state of things for Wade right now. He can't get onto either show it seems. Seen the RAW Supershow intro. He isn't in it. Smackdown stars are Orton, Henry, Sheamus, Sin Cara, Christian and Rhodes.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Sooo...anything else?


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

They ran down the card for HIAC. Sin Cara vs. Sin Cara was one of the matches listed.

Matt Striker interviewed Randy Orton backstage. Typical Orton promo. 

Randy Orton fought Christian to a double countout. After the match, Orton tried to beat up Christian. Cody came out and attacked Orton. Sheamus came and cleared the ring and chased Christian to the back. Henry then came out to attack Orton and hit the World's Strongest Slam. Henry went to get a chair, but when he got back in the ring Orton hit him with an RKO.

Source: Ringside News


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Rest of the spoilers make for a fun show. Starting to wonder with Christian, Rhodes and Ziggler, how many storylines are they involved in right now? haha. It seems a lot


----------



## hm_pufnstuf (Sep 28, 2011)

petschfaycee said:


> I know right? They feuded a bit back in FCW and I'd like to see more of that. Honestly, I thought they were going to after that Battle Royal for the WHC after Gabriel tossed him from the ring. Woulda been a perfect time to start it. They put on good matches together!


There is still time! And I do think they have high hopes for Gabriel. Only time will tell


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

They ran down the card for HIAC. Sin Cara vs. Sin Cara was one of the matches listed.

Matt Striker interviewed Randy Orton backstage. Typical Orton promo. 

7. Randy Orton fought Christian to a double countout. After the match, Orton tried to beat up Christian. Cody came out and attacked Orton. Sheamus came and cleared the ring and chased Christian to the back. Henry then came out to attack Orton and hit the World's Strongest Slam. Henry went to get a chair, but when he got back in the ring Orton hit him with an RKO.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> That's the sad state of things for Wade right now. He can't get onto either show it seems. Seen the RAW Supershow intro. He isn't in it. Smackdown stars are Orton, Henry, Sheamus, Sin Cara, Christian and Rhodes.


They would have room for Wade but they included AirBoom, Swagger, Ziggler, JTG, and Zack Ryder. At this rate, he's going to end up on NXT.


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> They would have room for Wade but they included AirBoom, Swagger, Ziggler, JTG, and Zack Ryder. At this rate, he's going to end up on NXT.


I thought he was in the Battle Royal on Raw. If they couldn't even fit him in there, well...I don't have much hope left for him. Freakin' McIntyre got a spot over him.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> They would have room for Wade but they included AirBoom, Swagger, Ziggler, JTG, and Zack Ryder. At this rate, he's going to end up on NXT.


Well lets be honest, except for JTG, the rest of them have more reason for being on the show than Wade at the minute. It's a shame for him.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

-I like that Rhodes/Orton is being progressed while Orton is still involved with Henry. Hopefully we get those 2 at the next PPV because they have really good chemistry together.

-Sheamus/Christian is going to be exciting on Sunday but I have a feeling it's going to be a one shot deal with Sheamus going over, especially if Henry beats Orton.

-No Danielson is stupid. Nobody watches Superstars so that's a shitty way to build on him being frustrated. Creative has no idea what they're doing with him.

-Ziggler/Swagger vs. Air Boom could put on some great matches together but I'd much rather see Ziggler drop the US title and move up the card.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

WTH is Wade Barrett and why is Ted DiBiase not there either?


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Rezze said:


> I thought he was in the Battle Royal on Raw


I don't remember him but he may have. I'll have to check back.


----------



## christianFNcage (Jun 1, 2011)

I dont get how you say the the guys with the "lawsuit" are going to be a stable...I see nothing stable like about it, its just four heels with gripes about triple H. I think you guys are setting yourself up to be dissappointed...but I could see at SS triple H team Rock, Cena, & so on, against Lauranitis team consisting of christian ziggler rhodes miz and truth. And I dont believe that makes it a stable.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

CaptainObvious said:


> They ran down the card for HIAC. Sin Cara vs. Sin Cara was one of the matches listed.
> 
> Matt Striker interviewed Randy Orton backstage. Typical Orton promo.
> 
> ...


Booking 101: He who gets the last laugh before the PPV, loses at the PPV.

Awwww yeah, Henry's retaining at HIAC!


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Someone on twitter who gets Smackdown scoop (typicalrohfan) just compared the Rhodes/Christian etc. alliance to Christian Coalition in TNA. If that's the case, then bravo to creative. That was Christian's best heel run ever.


----------



## Chajukin (Oct 27, 2010)

Orton & Christian went to a No Contest after Cody Rhodes interfered followed by Sheamus. 

Henry hit the WSS on Orton then went for a chair, he came back in and Orton hit an RKO on Henry. 

Way to no-sell Orton.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Still waiting for more from Daniel Bryan and Wade Barret. Both are good talent.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

christianFNcage said:


> I dont get how you say the the guys with the "lawsuit" are going to be a stable...I see nothing stable like about it, its just four heels with gripes about triple H. I think you guys are setting yourself up to be dissappointed...but I could see at SS triple H team Rock, Cena, & so on, against Lauranitis team consisting of christian ziggler rhodes miz and truth. And I dont believe that makes it a stable.


I thought the we're all in it together statement at the end of the Raw segment kind of foreshadowed it. I wasn't there at the Smackdown tapings, but those who were on twitter seem to believe it is a stable. 

But creative always manages to disappoint me. So I don't have high expectations. LOL!


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> Someone on twitter who gets Smackdown scoop (typicalrohfan) just compared the Rhodes/Christian etc. alliance to Christian Coalition in TNA. If that's the case, then bravo to creative. That was Christian's best heel run ever.


True. But I'd like Rhodes and Ziggler to be treated equally to Christian rather than doing his dirty work. Having seen the spoilers though, it seems that WWE are doing a great job with them atm. Seems to be leading up to a match at Survivor Series involving them anyhow.


----------



## Saxihype (Sep 23, 2011)

Overall sounds like an okay show.

No Daniel Bryan except on Superstars WTF!!
I guess Dibiase/Rhodes is not happening though I like the idea of a Rhodes/Orton fued instead.
Sin Cara stuff I'm defintley looking forward to.
JTG getting screentime?? What a world.
I'll be happy seeing Kelly squirm, though sadly I think she's winning on Sunday.


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

nukeinyourhair said:


> Booking 101: He who gets the last laugh before the PPV, loses at the PPV.
> 
> Awwww yeah, Henry's retaining at HIAC!


Really? 

Henry got the last laugh before Night of Champions and won.


----------



## christianFNcage (Jun 1, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> Someone on twitter who gets Smackdown scoop (typicalrohfan) just compared the Rhodes/Christian etc. alliance to Christian Coalition in TNA. If that's the case, then bravo to creative. That was Christian's best heel run ever.


We need another christian coalition. Hes a fantastic heel stable lead. Im hoping this stable thing is legit. Itll make up for alot, but ims till not getting my hopes up.


----------



## christianFNcage (Jun 1, 2011)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> True. But I'd like Rhodes and Ziggler to be treated equally to Christian rather than doing his dirty work. Having seen the spoilers though, it seems that WWE are doing a great job with them atm. Seems to be leading up to a match at Survivor Series involving them anyhow.


Christians the VET. If a stable is in fact formed, christians going to be the leader, unless its going to tie in with miz and truth. Then I can see the 3 of em being the voice of the group. I still dont see the stable happening though. Raw should be interesting, but im ready for dissappointment.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Well I hope during this Orton/Rhodes feud they seem to be building that Rhodes actually, you know, wins a few matches.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

christianFNcage said:


> I dont get how you say the the guys with the "lawsuit" are going to be a stable...I see nothing stable like about it, its just four heels with gripes about triple H. I think you guys are setting yourself up to be dissappointed...but I could see at SS triple H team Rock, Cena, & so on, against Lauranitis team consisting of christian ziggler rhodes miz and truth. And I dont believe that makes it a stable.


A team with Rock, Cena, HHH, and Punk and whoever, is just sad for whichever team has to go up against it.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

christianFNcage said:


> Christians the VET. If a stable is in fact formed, christians going to be the leader, unless its going to tie in with miz and truth. Then I can see the 3 of em being the voice of the group. I still dont see the stable happening though. Raw should be interesting, but im ready for dissappointment.


Vet true but leader no. From what I've seen the only thing bonding these guys is a common enemy in Triple H. Plus, both Ziggler and Cody are on singles pushes atm so why having them play second fiddle. They won't and I'd prefer it that way. Stables always have an egotistical leader. It's more refreshing to see a stable which shouldn't work but does.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

nukeinyourhair said:


> Well I hope during this Orton/Rhodes feud they seem to be building that Rhodes actually, you know, wins a few matches.


Over their careers Rhodes is like 5-3 against Orton, I was quite shocked when I found this out.

Singles matches, not tag matches or WM triple threat where DiBiase took the pin.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

METTY said:


> Really?
> 
> Henry got the last laugh before Night of Champions and won.


OK, then to be specific, the person to get the last laugh _almost always_ loses at the PPV. There have been a few instances where it doesn't happen...but I've noticed this trend over the year, and almost always the person with the last laugh before the PPV loses at the PPV.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Over their careers Rhodes is like 5-3 against Orton, I was quite shocked when I found this out.


That's good to hear. Rhodes doesn't need to win the feud, but he does need to come out looking good, like a legitimate threat that can hang with the main eventers. I'm just dreading a scenario where Orton only loses by count-out or DQ.


----------



## christianFNcage (Jun 1, 2011)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> Vet true but leader no. From what I've seen the only thing bonding these guys is a common enemy in Triple H. Plus, both Ziggler and Cody are on singles pushes atm so why having them play second fiddle. They won't and I'd prefer it that way. Stables always have an egotistical leader. It's more refreshing to see a stable which shouldn't work but does.


Someones going to have to take the lead on the mic. and sorry I dont see rhodes or ziggle being tht person. Maybe vickie? Im not saying theyre going to be christians lackeys. Not at all what the stable (IF teres actually one forming) is being built like. If they were doing a christian lackey type of stable it would of happened at SS to help him retain the title. But again someones going to be the lead mouth, and my moneys on christian. Again I think you guys are reading way to much into this stable thing.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

nukeinyourhair said:


> That's good to hear. Rhodes doesn't need to win the feud, but he does need to come out looking good, like a legitimate threat that can hang with the main eventers. I'm just dreading a scenario where Orton only loses by count-out or DQ.


I remember him beating Orton as a face rookie when Cena interfered, he beat him when they were in Legacy together aswell, I think Sheamus interfered. Pretty sure the others are via DQ.

Actually he pinned him on Raw when Henry interfered aswell lol.

And people say Orton doesn't put people over.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

TypicalROHFan on twitter is also saying that Air Boom vs. Swagger/Ziggler will be a match at HIAC. Along with Sin Cara vs. Sin Cara. File that under rumors until it's announced.


----------



## christianFNcage (Jun 1, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> TypicalROHFan on twitter is also saying that Air Boom vs. Swagger/Ziggler will be a match at HIAC. Along with Sin Cara vs. Sin Cara.


Id love for christian and rhodes to interfere and help ziggler, then have ziggle r and rhodes do the same for christian, then have the 3 of em screw over Orton. Then id believe the stable talk.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

SkyTeam said:


> Post match, the other Sin Cara appeared on the Tron and cut a promo in Spanish. He took his mask off to reveal a new black mask and black outfit.


Bonerific


----------



## Y² (Jan 3, 2007)

Would like to see them do a Henry Sheamus feud after HiaC, I always thought they had a really good in ring Chemistry, which is rare for a guy like Henry.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Orton RKO'd Henry to end the show? great!, Henry should go over now.


----------



## christianFNcage (Jun 1, 2011)

Y² said:


> Would like to see them do a Henry Sheamus feud after HiaC, I always thought they had a really good in ring Chemistry, which is rare for a guy like Henry.


it seems almost certain thats whats happening. Christian moves on to the suing of triple h, orton mvoes on to rhodes, leaving sheamus and henry to have a title program. The purpose os the sheamus christian match on sunday is to put over sheamus for his title shot.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

christianFNcage said:


> Id love for christian and rhodes to interfere and help ziggler, then have ziggle r and rhodes do the same for christian, then have the 3 of em screw over Orton. Then id believe the stable talk.


I can see them interfering in Christian's match, doubt there will be an interference in the tag match though (if there is one)


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

christianFNcage said:


> Someones going to have to take the lead on the mic. and sorry I dont see rhodes or ziggle being tht person. Maybe vickie? Im not saying theyre going to be christians lackeys. Not at all what the stable (IF teres actually one forming) is being built like. If they were doing a christian lackey type of stable it would of happened at SS to help him retain the title. But again someones going to be the lead mouth, and my moneys on christian. Again I think you guys are reading way to much into this stable thing.


That's the thing. No one really has to 'take the lead' in this stable (for lack of a better word). It isn't all that likely to last too long anyway so why not have each guy get equal time? It's different and emphasizes the whole idea that they all want one thing but otherwise they probably wouldn't 'hang out' together at the minute.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

christianFNcage said:


> Id love for christian and rhodes to interfere and help ziggler, then have ziggle r and rhodes do the same for christian, then have the 3 of em screw over Orton. Then id believe the stable talk.


That would be smart booking.


----------



## christianFNcage (Jun 1, 2011)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Orton RKO'd Henry to end the show? great!, Henry should go over now.


Of course henrys retaining. Orton moving on to rhodes.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Do you think there going to be a New NWO when Nash comes back, if there's a way??


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> That's the thing. No one really has to 'take the lead' in this stable (for lack of a better word). It isn't all that likely to last too long anyway so why not have each guy get equal time? It's different and emphasizes the whole idea that they all want one thing but otherwise they probably wouldn't 'hang out' together at the minute.


I'm not sure what went down at the tapings, but I think the Christian Coalition description is used to describe a more aggressive/assertive/manipulative stable than the current Christian heel character has been the last few months. At least at the start, I don't see anyone really dominating.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

No Aksana on SmackDown this week? I am dissapointed.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Amsterdam said:


> No Aksana on SmackDown this week? I am dissapointed.


She has been doing WWE.com segments


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

The whole bunch of wrestler taking action against Triple H on Monday seems like a route for a Survior Series match. The disgruntled people Vs. Rock/Cena/Triple/etc


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Orton RKO'd Henry to end the show? great!, Henry should go over now.


You realize... that that really doesn't mean anything right?


----------



## christianFNcage (Jun 1, 2011)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> That's the thing. No one really has to 'take the lead' in this stable (for lack of a better word). It isn't all that likely to last too long anyway so why not have each guy get equal time? It's different and emphasizes the whole idea that they all want one thing but otherwise they probably wouldn't 'hang out' together at the minute.


I understand that. But remember who the suing talk originated from. Im not saying christians going to be the main guy and rhodes and ziggle are going to be on the back burner. But theres going to be the voice guy. And itd be smart money that it will be christian or maybe even vickie. It isnt going to be rhodes or ziggler. Hell they may even go with otunga as the voice. I just cant see rhodes and ziggler getting tons of mic work in the "stable". again i dont even see a stable forming.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> That's the thing. No one really has to 'take the lead' in this stable (for lack of a better word). It isn't all that likely to last too long anyway so why not have each guy get equal time? It's different and emphasizes the whole idea that they all want one thing but otherwise they probably wouldn't 'hang out' together at the minute.


Vickie can take the lead!


----------



## christianFNcage (Jun 1, 2011)

WWEfan4eva said:


> Do you think there going to be a New NWO when Nash comes back, if there's a way??


If theres a new nwo and its going to consist of miz, truth, christian, rhodes, and ziggler with nash as the manager type guy then sign me up!!! If not, I dont want the NWO to ever be mentioned again in wrestling.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

As much as I like all of the guys but Miz, Truth, Christian, Rhodes & Ziggler would be a disgrace to the NWO name.

Don't even get me started on Otunga.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

And the whole "Smackdown was tarped once again". It was a 20,000 seat arena. The place was tarped off before WWE even put the tickets on sale. 
Of course I would suggest that they dont book 20,000 seat arenas though. Since the rent has to be a lot cheaper somewhere else.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Where the heck is Wade Barrett? He wasn't on Raw and now he isn't on Smackdown.


----------



## christianFNcage (Jun 1, 2011)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> As much as I like all of the guys but Miz, Truth, Christian, Rhodes & Ziggler would be a disgrace to the NWO name.
> 
> Don't even get me started on Otunga.


Lol a disgrace to the NWO name. Umm When the NWO reincarnated in the wwe it lsot all credibility. If anythign they bring a decent name back to it. But again I said if i HAVE to see a new nwo thats who Id want to see. I dont need to see nash fn xpac n the rest of the "kliq" doing it. Id rather the nwo stay dead forver.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm curious as to the direction they will go for next Tuesday's Smackdown after HIAC.


----------



## christianFNcage (Jun 1, 2011)

mr cricket said:


> Where the heck is Wade Barrett? He wasn't on Raw and now he isn't on Smackdown.


Word on the street is he banged linda mcmahon and vince is pissed. TSK TSK tis a shame too, he had potential...


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

christianFNcage said:


> Lol a disgrace to the NWO name. Umm When the NWO reincarnated in the wwe it lsot all credibility. If anythign they bring a decent name back to it. But again I said if i HAVE to see a new nwo thats who Id want to see. I dont need to see nash fn xpac n the rest of the "kliq" doing it. *Id rather the nwo stay dead forver*.


This.


----------



## christianFNcage (Jun 1, 2011)

GCA-FF said:


> I'm curious as to the direction they will go for next Tuesday's Smackdown after HIAC.


Henry comes out "I told you Id be the champ still. orton is in the hall of pain.

Sheamus interupts..Ill FOIGHT YA...

TAG MATCH 

TAG MATCH

Boring Orton Promo

Tag Mainn event...

credits


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

christianFNcage said:


> Henry comes out "I told you Id be the champ still. orton is in the hall of pain.
> 
> Sheamus interupts..Ill FOIGHT YA...
> 
> ...


Henry comes out
Celebrates

Sheamus comes out
sais he beat Christian, now he deserves a shot

Christian comes out
...One more match

teddy comes out
makes tag team match involving Orton as well.

Yeah your basically right...


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

And I can't remember the last time Christian won a match. His losing streak is just as bad as Daniel Bryan's.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

mr cricket said:


> And I can't remember the last time Christian won a match. His losing streak is just as bad as Daniel Bryan's.


Lost 7 in a row and 1 no contest. 9 if he loses HIAC. I've commented on this before but it doesn't make sense as if he's going to be in a main storyline, he still has to look like he can beat the big names.


----------



## christianFNcage (Jun 1, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> Lost 7 in a row and 1 no contest. 9 if he loses HIAC. I've commented on this before but it doesn't make sense as if he's going to be in a main storyline, he still has to look like he can beat the big names.


Ehh I dont even mind him losing. In the span of a week hes going to have had matches with orton, cena, and sheamus, the 3 top faces atm. It is what it is. He makes their main event guys look good. He used to do it for the young guys. Its who he is, and ive come to grips and now am starting to enjoy that.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

mr cricket said:


> And I can't remember the last time Christian won a match. His losing streak is just as bad as Daniel Bryan's.


christian can over come it much like cm punk who lost like a full year straight on ppv and it was'nt out of place for him to challenge for wwe title because he just like christian is just that good


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

p862011 said:


> christian can over come it much like cm punk who lost like a full year straight on ppv and it was'nt out of place for him to challenge for wwe title because he just like christian is just that good


This, he's abit like Jericho in a way who once went from losing clean to JTG to challenging for the World Title within a month.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

A of Rhodes,Miz,Truth,Ziggler and lead by Christian sounds grest.But don't use the nWo name.nWo was one of the biggest thing that ever happened to wrestling and for me it eneded in 1999.Everything after that was crap so stop reviving this angle.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

hope Hiac is a good ppv, hopefully christian wins but i doubt it. christian is getting buried which is horrible.
Kelly kelly only wins by rollups, always, hope beth phoenix wins on sunday but i doubt it


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

Chajukin said:


> Orton & Christian went to a No Contest after Cody Rhodes interfered followed by Sheamus.
> 
> Henry hit the WSS on Orton then went for a chair, he came back in and Orton hit an RKO on Henry.
> 
> Way to no-sell Orton.


yup, randy did not sell the WSS, STPUPID decision made by the creative team


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

reymisteriofan said:


> yup, randy did not sell the WSS, STPUPID decision made by the creative team


Henry taking an RKO was the correct decision to give Orton "a chance" in HIAC. The mistake creative made was that Henry shouldn't have WSS'ed Orton though, he should have used the running splash instead.


----------



## JayEl (Jul 20, 2011)

Can't say I'm interested this week. Might tune in then turn the channel to something better.


----------



## btbgod (Jan 14, 2007)

Outlaw91 said:


> A of Rhodes,Miz,Truth,Ziggler and lead by Christian sounds grest.But don't use the nWo name.nWo was one of the biggest thing that ever happened to wrestling and for me it eneded in 1999.Everything after that was crap so stop reviving this angle.


Who said they would use the NWO name?


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

btbgod said:


> Who said they would use the NWO name?


I saw a lot of people here saying this.


----------



## Mr.English (Apr 6, 2009)

Orton will beat Henry, facing Rhodes at the next PPV.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

Mr.English said:


> Orton will beat Henry, facing Rhodes at the next PPV.


Why not have Orton vs Rhodes for the IC title if they want to resurrect it?


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

if orton winning the ic belt makes him cut promos like this again:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7n88SPh3Ae0

im all for it


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

At Survivor Series I see Orton on Team Rock/Cena and Rhodes on the other team.

Then they will have Mark Henry Vs. a returning Kane at Survivor Series for the title.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Chicago Warrior said:


> She has been doing WWE.com segments


That WWE.com segment was from last Friday, after she had been on telvision. I'm talking about this week. They need to give her something to do this week - if not on Friday, then Sunday at the PPV. Otherwise, her storyline with Teddy Long is going to start losing steam.


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

Too bad there's no Wade Barrett.. again.

So without Barrett on the show, the only things I'm looking forward to are the Sin Cara match/promo/attire reveal and the backstage promo's with Laurinaitis/Christian etc..


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

So Air Boom vs Perfect Swag is now obvious at HIAC.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Pasab said:


> So Air Boom vs Perfect Swag is now obvious at HIAC.


Dolph deserves better then a tag title shot, he should be in the wwe title picture.

Perfect Swag is almost as bad as Air Boom, All American Perfection would be a better name.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

His time will come, sooner than later (perhaps a title shot for the WWE championship at TLC ?) but from now on, he must be booked on every PPV and this tag team title shot is welcome.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I hope Henry destroying Khali's angle means he's taken off TV for while...or forever.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

All Raw and SD have done this week is make me want to see Raw _next_ week, not HITC lol. How in the fuck did they manage that!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Ziggler winning the tag titles along with US would be the Miz treatment which worked out for him.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> All Raw and SD have done this week is make me want to see Raw _next_ week, not HITC lol. How in the fuck did they manage that!


Kind of tells me HIAC is a bit of a throwaway or a prelude to RAW. I'm betting some stuff happens at HIAC which will make us want to watch RAW even more.


----------



## heels_r_us (Nov 4, 2009)

Seriously? An RKO from Orton after getting hit by the WSS?


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm probably not the first to say this in this thread (didn't read anything past the OP) but where the fuck is Wade Barrett?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Fiasco said:


> I'm probably not the first to say this in this thread (didn't read anything past the OP) but where the fuck is Wade Barrett?


He wasn't there, neither was Zeke, DiBiase or D-Bryan.

Smackdown's booking team literally only seem to care about Orton, Henry, Christian, Sheamus, Rhodes & the two Sin Cara's, everyone else is seemingly seemed irrelevant.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> He wasn't there, neither was Zeke, DiBiase or D-Bryan.
> 
> Smackdown's booking team literally only seem to care about Orton, Henry, Christian, Sheamus, Rhodes & the two Sin Cara's, everyone else is seemingly seemed irrelevant.


Basically proven by the RAW supershow intro as they're the Smackdown superstars featured.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Where the hell is Daniel Bryan? Why are Zack Ryder and JTG on SD and not him?


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

heels_r_us said:


> Seriously? An RKO from Orton after getting hit by the WSS?


Henry probably took an age lumbering out of the ring to get the chair after he hit the WSS, allowing Orton time to "recover". I remember Christian getting up from an RKO almost straight away fairly recently like it'd never happened.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Wait, Ryder beat JTG?! 
#WatchingZDthisWeek


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Carcass said:


> Where the hell is Daniel Bryan? Why are Zack Ryder and JTG on SD and not him?


Zack Ryder is actually more relevant then D-Bryan atm. JTG was there for jobbing purposes.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Zack Ryder's getting fed jobbers, ohyay. There was a time he was a jobber to be fed to


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> He wasn't there, neither was Zeke, DiBiase or D-Bryan.
> 
> Smackdown's booking team literally only seem to care about Orton, Henry, Christian, Sheamus, Rhodes & the two Sin Cara's, everyone else is seemingly seemed irrelevant.


Usually I'd have a problem with this, but this week everything except the random Ryder/JTG match has something to do with the ppv that they had to build in two weeks.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Zack Ryder is actually more relevant then D-Bryan atm. JTG was there for jobbing purposes.


To be fair, having the MITB briefcase automatically makes Bryan more relevant than Ryder, at least it should anyways. It's shocking he wasn't even on the show. I heard he was on Superstars though...yay? :side:


----------



## Dyme_SES (Jun 14, 2010)

ryder wins again. WWWYKI!


----------



## Theff (Aug 1, 2011)

Any more pictures of Mistico in his new outfit? Thank you 


PS: was there any reference to Mistico? Or just still Sin cara and Sin cara?


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

good to see christian is STILL in the MAIN EVENT
but where the fuck is my boy d. bryan 
and henry got finally an RKO


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Theff said:


> Any more pictures of Mistico in his new outfit? Thank you
> 
> 
> PS: was there any reference to Mistico? Or just still Sin cara and Sin cara?


That was Hunico in black outfit not Mistico.


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

Sheamus Vs Christian at Hell in a cell will be quite interesting.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Any pics of the Imposter Sin Cara in his black mask?


----------



## TBoneSuplex (Apr 19, 2011)

leaving off barret and bryan and gabriel


so jtg can fight

and 2 raw guys can have a match?


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

They could have had Wade lose to Ryder. Would that have made you feel better? Or maybe Bryan could have lost to Ryder. 

Gabriel isn't very good anyway.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Zack Ryder is actually more relevant then D-Bryan atm. JTG was there for jobbing purposes.


Which is pretty sad considering Daniel Bryan is holding the MITB case and Zack Ryder is Zack Ryder.


----------



## TheKman (Sep 18, 2011)

JTG's storyline on NXT must really not exist at all. Lmao he had a 2x winning streak but continually makes him job on TV/Superstars. And to think, it seems like they are trying to revive Cryme Tyme with Darren Young taking Shad's place.


----------



## smackdownfreakxx (Dec 18, 2009)

What a clusterfuck this show has become, just like RAW. You can't really tell these shows apart, both rosters appear on both shows. I get that RAW is a supershow, but why is SD having RAW superstars on it week in and week out? Fuck this.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

WWE are really pushing their MITB winner....................


----------



## Legion Of Hell (Apr 9, 2011)

There are some extended spoilers that explains what happened at the Smackdown taping in bigger detail from Wrestlezone. 



> - Booker got a huge face reaction on his entrance. If the rumors are true and he is penciled for a short in ring program I can't wait to see who it's with. Henry got HUGE heat from the St. Louis crowd which made me really happy. I'm glad the guy is finally getting some kind of a reaction and it's not thanks to NOD or Sexual Chocolate. It's about time he has a nice run. I'd love to see Henry go over Orton this weekend and a short Henry/Booker program. Might be nice. It was a typical Hall of Pain promo and brought us in to Henry/Khali.
> 
> - Few notes about Henry/Khali. First, the World's Strongest Splash looks horrible live. Second, they messed up the finish and went back and did it again. Khali accidentally kicked out of the slam somehow the first time. Then Henry tried the cover again but the ref wouldn't have it. I'm guessing someone was in his ear. This may go over as, "it took two Slams to put Khali down". But if you only see one slam to the finish on Friday Night then it was edited. Henry grabs the chair and smashes Khali's ankle in it. I was actually impressed with Khali's job on the sell. I felt he sold just enough, and didn't go overboard.
> 
> ...


Pleased that Bourne got some good hometown pop while at least there's was some background story to the two Sin Caras feud especially regarding what happened in Mexico. Henry is becoming more credible as a World Heavyweight Champion while Sheamus is getting large face pops with every show. Sounds like it was a good Smackdown.

The crowd was pretty good and maybe for once WWE might not have to use the edited pops! :lmao


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

wait...the face Sin Cara used the swanton....when it was the heel one last week.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

JakeC_91 said:


> wait...the face Sin Cara used the swanton....when it was the heel one last week.



Exactly. 

They should have stayed with different finishers.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

People are surprised that Johnny Ace pulled in heat? Have they heard his voice? It's the perfect heel voice. The tone of it can get boos alone.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> People are surprised that Johnny Ace pulled in heat? Have they heard his voice? It's the perfect heel voice. The tone of it can get boos alone.


Maybe it was because he was only in a backstage segment? Maybe less reason to boo if it's on the titantron instead of in the ring directed at the crowd.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

Great SD this week, helped greatly by the awesome St Louis crowd. A full arena and a hot crowd made SD look equal to Raw in terms of importance for once. Orton obviously got a massive reaction in his home town, but also great to see a crowd that cheers strongly for the likes of Sheamus and Bourne and actually puts heat on the likes of Ziggler and Christian. 

Orton/Christian was great once again. There were a lot of the same spots, but they made it feel fresh somehow. The whole ending was booked superbly, giving Orton that glimmer of hope of winning on Sunday by hitting the RKO. I'm quite intrigued as to whether Cody will get involved in HIAC (it's looking like he'll cost Orton the WHC). It also made me interested in Sheamus/Christian, so it was quite a successful go home show. Henry cut a pretty cool promo to start the show as well. 

Oh, and Otunga et al will be launching their suit against the company on Raw apparently. I'm strangely excited for that too. All in all, a good hype show.


----------



## Saxihype (Sep 23, 2011)

JakeC_91 said:


> wait...the face Sin Cara used the swanton....when it was the heel one last week.


For real! It was defintley Mistico in the match but the spoilers didn't mention that Cara vs Slater was pretty much a short squash match (under 3 minutes not including Hunico's promo). Not that I care cause Slater makes my skin crawl and I wouldn't want him on my screen for more than 3 minutes anyway XD. I wonder why Mistico is using that as his finisher now? Hmmm. IWC will have a field day later since there was one sloppy botch- not sure whos fault that was. On a positive note, looks like Mistico's got his cheers back.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

Why did they use Ziggler's theme for Swaggie's entrance? I lol'd, poor Swaggie.

Another very good Christian vs. Orton match. Those two have uber chemistry.

It's an atrocity though that someone like JTG can get on SD and Barrett not.

Evil Cara's attire is awesome. I'd actually like to see him sticking around just for that. Cara vs. Slater was a total squash. Guess they didn't want to do the finish 3 times again.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Christian/Orton, good match, way overbooked ending. They just decided to put all of the main players in it at the end and it became a mess. They should have just let Christian/Orton have at it and Christian run away. Sometimes simplicity is better.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Chajukin said:


> Orton & Christian went to a No Contest after Cody Rhodes interfered followed by Sheamus.
> 
> Henry hit the WSS on Orton then went for a chair, he came back in and Orton hit an RKO on Henry.
> 
> Way to no-sell Orton.


You didn't notice how long Henry took to go get the chair and get back to the ring? :no:


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

rcc said:


> Oh, and Otunga et al will be launching their suit against the company on Raw apparently. I'm strangely excited for that too. All in all, a good hype show.


I still don't think it's going to be a traditional lawsuit. They were careful not to use that word in the promo on purpose. Not sure what it's going to be but at least they tied up the lose end that Otunga was Christian's super lawyer/legal counsel. But like you, I'm interested in seeing what they actually do on Monday. It's nice to see Smackdown actually set up something for Raw.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Just watching Smackdown now and I have to say that the DIVAs stuff was fairly good. Got me a little bit more interested in the feud and hopeful for a Beth Phoenix win on Sunday. Then hopefully they eventually get to Natalya/Beth at some point. 

The Christian/Cody/Dolph/Swagger stuff with Otunga is kind of interesting too, I look forward to Monday night RAW a lot more than I do Sunday nights PPV!

EDIT: Cody Rhodes just called Sheamus a 'braggart' :side:


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

http://sc.bonked.me/bookerbingo.php

For you guys, for tonight.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

One of my favourite moments was seeing that WWE have not just buried the Mahal/Khali rivalry I seem them going the route where Mahal manipulates Khali into beliving he cannot survive without Mahal to guide him and returns to Mahal and maybe just maybe they can put them over has a team of destruction like they should have been.


----------



## SkyTeam (May 7, 2011)

Cool outfit for fake Cara. The little modification of Sin Cara/Mistico mask (golden parts now with a little silver and eyes) look really cool too.


----------



## Negative Force (Mar 21, 2011)

Looking forward to the Christian vs Orton match and Henry getting his fat ass RKO'd.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

NJ88 said:


> Just watching Smackdown now and I have to say that the DIVAs stuff was fairly good. Got me a little bit more interested in the feud and hopeful for a Beth Phoenix win on Sunday. Then hopefully they eventually get to Natalya/Beth at some point.
> 
> The Christian/Cody/Dolph/Swagger stuff with Otunga is kind of interesting too, I look forward to Monday night RAW a lot more than I do Sunday nights PPV!
> 
> EDIT: Cody Rhodes just called Sheamus a 'braggart' :side:


WTH is a Braggart?


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

-Another awesome promo by Henry

-I prefer Mistico's old heel pure black&silver(or gold)colors..But I don't think the shine for Hunico is all that bad,At least now it's even easier to tell apart and I'm so glad their bringing up their past into the storyline!!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I didn't know there was real history between the two Sin Cara's. It makes their feud a hell of a lot more interesting.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

:lmao at Kelly screaming and crying into the microphone. Best part of this feud so far.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Mark Henry on the mic is the best thing this company has going for it.


----------



## natey2k4 (Feb 3, 2011)

Ass Invader said:


> I didn't know there was real history between the two Sin Cara's. It makes their feud a hell of a lot more interesting.


Yeah someone from Mexico made a thread here. 

Hunico was the original Mistico. He went to CMLL (or whatever) and tried out the gimmick for them. They never contacted him and they used this 21-year-old (Mistico) who they had on the roster but no gimmick or. Thus, Hunico had to change his name once they copyrighted it, although he was apparently still known as Mistico to many people. Hunico became Incognito and then moved on to become Hunico when he was signed by WWE. 

The other thread explains it a lot more. 

I like that they are going with "I'm stealing your gimmick because you did the same to me," rather than the "I'm the real Sin Cara, dummy!"


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Xile44 said:


> WTH is a Braggart?


I believe it's an old kind of English phrase.

Dictionary says: A person who boasts about achievements or possessions.

Just an odd word to use.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

The crowd was terrible in my opinion. Don't be fooled by the fake crowd sounds. Henry's promo was epic and it hardly got any reaction. Teasing Henry/Booker T didn't even get a chant.

Rhodes' promo style is so fucking annoying. Just talk normally for god sakes.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

The only reason I tuned into Smackdown this week was because of Sin Cara/Hunico segment.


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

Henry can cut a good promo

Shocked to hear WWE referencing the Sin Cara history. Was actually a good touch although I didn't like Hunico's mask, it's the eyes.

Otunga with the bow tie again :lmao

Natalya with the jobber entrance  Nice to see Kelly get what she deserves at the end of the match

Another good match between Orton and Christian. Surprised Christian didn't job to both Orton and Cena this week.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Henry has a "special" place for Randy's head. Time for Orton to hire Christian's lawyer.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

damn kahli must be the best seller in the wwe - i kno i couldnt do any better


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

and that's why St. Louis is getting the Royal Rumble and Wrestlemania 29.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Khali kind of tried to sell. Well, there was an attempt.


----------



## Illmatic (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm gonna see if I can make it thru an entire episode.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Did they just say Bourne was 165? Every week is weight is going down.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

bournes music is so anticlimactic with kofi's mixed in and obviously sounds terrible, cmon!


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

Xile44 said:


> WTH is a Braggart?


braggart
bragging

get it?


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Heath Slater squashed by Sin Cara in less than a minute. Yeah, his career is going nowhere.


----------



## Saxihype (Sep 23, 2011)

Not sure what Misti-Cara was going for on the ropes but then again neither did Slater - ha! 
Not sure how I feel about him using the swanton bomb- but it _has_ got people saying that it's Jeff Hardy under the mask on youtube- HAHAHAHAHA!!!

Meh, short match. Go away Slater.
Hunico looked badass- let's hope this fued continues to get better.


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

is the "Union" coming back? lol


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Gene_Wilder said:


> is the "Union" coming back? lol


Apparently so. And Otunga's new gimmick is gold. It just works with him.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

This show sucked!


----------



## Saxihype (Sep 23, 2011)

I don't think Beth is going to win on Sunday. I wouldn't be surprised if they had Kelly surpass Maryse over longest reigning divas champ.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Beth isn't as good on commentary as Natalya.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So fucking sad :lmao


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Beth is losing again at HIAC. They wouldn't do this to Kelly Kelly and have her lose.


----------



## thefzk (Oct 27, 2009)

Kelly's finisher should be the roll up. Seriously.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

While Christian is going on with one more match, Rhodes has stolen Christian's old conspiracy unfair gimmick and is running with it.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

I haven't watched Smackdown in a year or so..I turn it and see Cody Rhodes talking so I must ask, when did he develop such a deep voice? lol


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Very weak promo by Sheamus. He's done much better.


----------



## Th3DashingOne (Aug 5, 2011)

Isn't it fucking obvious at this point? The 1st 2 times kelly got a roll up win. Now she's going to hit her finisher and fucking burie beth six feet under.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I'm growing more fond of the Rough Ryder as a finisher... he can do it out of nowhere.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

It's be interesting if Johnny Ace was the next one fired.


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

I find it hilarious how Ryder was a jobber, but now is defeating them (JTG). Awesome


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

If you heard this Orton promo and didn't watch who said it, you'd guess it was a heel promo. How exactly is Orton a face again?


----------



## Edgeheadpeeps (May 4, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> If you heard this Orton promo and didn't watch who said it, you'd guess it was a heel promo. How exactly is Orton a face again?


Yeah lol that promo was really heelish.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

That promo makes me wish Orton was heel again.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

They'll still trying to sell that the Orton/Christian feud was even? Yeah, keep trying.


----------



## Edgeheadpeeps (May 4, 2011)

Christian really looking strong here.


----------



## Edgeheadpeeps (May 4, 2011)

Another good match by these two though.


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

Orton's drop kick was sick


----------



## rkomarkorton (Jul 19, 2011)

great match yet again by orton and christian


----------



## Edgeheadpeeps (May 4, 2011)

I love how Christian is countering all Orton's signature moves. He learned his lesson lol.


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

Sheamus's brogue kick was crazy good


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Edgeheadpeeps said:


> I love how Christian is countering all Orton's signature moves. He learned his lesson lol.


Makes you wonder why he couldn't do it in his multiple title opportunities. LOL! But it's good that they made him look stronger tonight.


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

Yeah Orton v Henry is gonna be sick as well as Sheamus v Christian.....and Im loving Cody right now he jus looks ya know naked


----------



## nonamebadger (Aug 26, 2011)

QuietStormBlood said:


> Orton's drop kick was sick


one of the best ive seen from him


----------



## Th3DashingOne (Aug 5, 2011)

Thank god Christian didn't do the clean job. I kind of suprised by that since it was at st. louis


----------



## Edgeheadpeeps (May 4, 2011)

Th3DashingOne said:


> Thank god Christian didn't do the clean job. I kind of suprised by that since it was at st. louis


Yeah I was kinda surprised too. The DQ was a perfect ending to the match. Neither guy looked weak heading into HIAC. Rhodes came out and took out Orton, Sheamus came out and took out Rhodes then chases Christian away. Henry hits Orton with the WSS. Orton recovers and hits him with the RKO. Every single guy looked strong imo.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

wow they couldnt give bourne the win in his hometown?

also, kelly kelly screaming with the mic right next to her was soooo weird and awkward.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

So has Khali been future endeavored?!?

BTW, I'll be at next week's SD.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

I don't know why but every time Laurinaitis states his job title I laugh.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

i bet john Laurinaitis can text faster than most 13 y.o girls can, never without his phone that boi.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

IMO they need to announce a new stable with Christian, Cody, Zigg, Swagger and Otunga until Survivor Series. They may have ruined it though by making that segment on with them on Raw do nothing for them. They can build them up for Survivor series and would be foolish to distinguish the fire, they should keep it alive for now.


----------

